
The Intellectual War on Science (The Chronicle of Higher Education) - Slansitartop
https://www.chronicle.com/article/The-Intellectual-War-on/242538?key=VUoegFJonv4-gPdfGkNzjwL5cdI9L5prPSDsTd4xWZnsCQwj9m-Tmvk0CWWLCS24dzg1cnFobUpLZ3lBQjBrOVF0UzBlS29rX0NjWWtHRzEwN084YTM1MXMwQQ
======
tracker1
This isn't something new... look at attempts to blame dietary cholesterol and
animal fat for everything bad in health. It started with a few people in
government positions of power pushing largely in favor of a vegetarian
lifestyle, and still persists to this day (after 50+ years).

